# AKU Test Results 2013



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

We were told that we'll get our results in the beginning of August. Anybody know the exact dates? 
Anyways I thought we would need a thread where people could start posting their decisions when they get them so here it is.


----------



## Amarah ghani (Aug 4, 2013)

I too gave the entry test and I am anxiously waiting for the result; in AKU academic calendar its written that results will be declared at the end of july and its 5th august today and we know nothing about our results, someone pls go AKU if possible and ask them to have mercy on us and please post us our results soon


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I know :/ I already mailed them but no reply. Has anyone tried calling them?


----------



## Amarah ghani (Aug 4, 2013)

I too mailed them but all in vain.
yeah someone please call them as I cant call because I am not in pak so someone please call them and ask about the results as we have had to apply in other universities as well. Or someone please ask any senior if possible.
I am really worried


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

They did reply to my mail saying "The result will be posted next week." 
Rumours are that 16th August is the date? Not sure though.


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

Heyy you guys. The Aku results have been received by a lot of people apparently. Anyone here who received it? Post your decisions.


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

Got shortlisted for the interviews! 

Help needed to clear them now. :/


----------



## Sadia Shimmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey !i didnot get shortlisted , any body cleared interveiw ,well


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey! Congrats Zahra!  How was the interview..? It is october almost so we will be getting the final results now :/


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

and well we still don't know when the final decisions will be out..8th october already..hmmm. Such tension!


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

Extinct Human said:


> Hey! Congrats Zahra!  How was the interview..? It is october almost so we will be getting the final results now :/


I dunno how it went. Honestly. :/
Results are in the end of oct. *fingers-crossed* #FreakedOut


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

by any chance has anyone of you applied to NUST(Army medical college) on SAT INTERNATIONAL seats? 
and good luck with Aga Khan..:thumbsup:


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

Latest on AKU selection letters: They've despatched the letters. All shortlisted candidates are likely to receive them before Eid-ul-Azha,
All the best! (Y)


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you call them? I mailed them and they said next week it is :/ Eid is probably going to be ruined now  LOL


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

Extinct Human said:


> Did you call them? I mailed them and they said next week it is :/ Eid is probably going to be ruined now  LOL


Yeah! I called them. You can expect the courier at your door either today or on Monday, depending on how far you are from Karachi!
I hope not! 

- - - Updated - - -

Got in, Alhamdullilah!


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

ZahraShehzad said:


> Yeah! I called them. You can expect the courier at your door either today or on Monday, depending on how far you are from Karachi!
> I hope not!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Hey! Sorry, I'm not very active here. Congrats Zahra! I got in too, Alhumdulillah. It's good to have someone to talk to lol

Mind sharing what electives you've chosen/will choose (yes, more worried about that than the actual medicine course right now!)?  

Good luck to all those still waiting for the reply.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

i got in too!!!


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

Woah, can we share email ids or something? 
I'm dying to speak to someone about it all!!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

bibastic420 at gmail


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

Geber said:


> Hey! Sorry, I'm not very active here. Congrats Zahra! I got in too, Alhumdulillah. It's good to have someone to talk to lol
> 
> Mind sharing what electives you've chosen/will choose (yes, more worried about that than the actual medicine course right now!)?
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
And congratulations! 
1A. English Literature
5A. Take Two: Hollywood on Morality
4C. Arts, Politics and the Performing Body
3A. Creative Writing - Non-Fiction
1C. Introduction to Documentary Film making
2C. Introduction to Philosophy
3D. Music: the Mysteries and Meditations
4D. Learning How to See - An Introductory Course on Photography
Yours? 

- - - Updated - - -



BOOM said:


> i got in too!!!


Congratulations BOOM!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks zahra  i look forward to meeting you and geber there.

and i have chosen:
historical problems
Take two: hollywood on morality
Arts politics etc
creative writing
filmmaking
media studies
theatre
photography

sry too lazy to type full names


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

BOOM said:


> thanks zahra  i look forward to meeting you and geber there.
> 
> and i have chosen:
> historical problems
> ...


Likewise! 

Amd i copy-pasted them from the email i sent to AKU!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

oh... that was smart....


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

ZahraShehzad said:


> Thanks.
> And congratulations!
> 1A. English Literature
> 5A. Take Two: Hollywood on Morality
> ...


Nicee!

History of Mathematics
Hollywood on Morality 
Farsi
Chinese
Law
Media Studies 
Theatre
Photography!


----------



## ZahraShehzad (Aug 17, 2013)

Join this guys.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/532431686826309/?fref=ts


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

we r already there  
names
haider ali (me)
basimali(geber)


----------

